# Radius Calculations?????



## ETConstruction (Jan 13, 2008)

I am looking for the calculation to cut a solid radius out of one 2x12 LVL. I know one exists that will give you the number of cuts to be made, spacing of cuts, and depth of cuts, and when you bend the board and all your cuts are closed (edges touch) you have a perfect radius. any help? This is mostly used for solid backing for radius window. not my application but that's what I've seen it used for. Any help is greatly appreciated!:w00t:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I've run into it (a chart) before, - - and could actually kick myself in the tail for not 'filing' it, - - but upon doing a quick search, - - see if this helps you out any, - - the logical formula they're giving you will at least let you break it down into the math (according to your blade thickness) . . .

http://www.abcsignproducts.com/pdffiles/EASY8.pdf


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

I had to scratch my head on this because I couldn't understand the question never mind get the answer.But I think I know where your coming from now.
The only calculi that I know that could be any use is 2 PI x R = C,where PI =
3.142,R=radius,C=circumference I don't know the radi so you work it out.
When you get the circumference if you want to divide it into 10 degree segments,divide 360 by 10=36,divide the length of the circumference by 36
this gives you the length of the segments on the out side circumference,mark these segments on one face side and one face edge.
Do the same thing on the inside, minus 2" for the thickness of the board.
you now have the size of the in side segments.When the difference for example is 1" mark a line 1/2"either side of the face side line,this is the top of the V you will cut out to form the radius.Join the lines on the top to the bottom of the line that is on the face edge.You now have all the marks you need good luck.
BTW we have just reinvented the wheel. ​


----------



## Roundtable (Sep 4, 2008)

IF it is only for soild blocking, why not cut the radi out of 2 pieces of plywood and lay some 2x bys in between??


----------

